# close to losing my mail password...help!



## PrivateArea (Oct 2, 2018)

My main email account is with hotmail. I've had it since I bought my first computer. A few months ago I had to change my password after some security issues. Unfortunately I had the login cached on all my devices and computers so the new password never really ended up burned into my brain. At the time I thought it was a pretty intuitive password so how could I forget? lol



Recently I bricked my smartphone, got a new computer, and was logged out of my mail on my Asus tablet. I now realize that my old Ipad is the last device that still has my cached password and if that goes my email is probably gone forever. (I did not use correct identifying information when I first got the address).


So now I need to reveal the password dots in the outlook APP and write down my password. Can someone tell me how to do this?
I see tutorials on how to do it if you're using a browser but this is the outlook app on an Ipad. I don't want to try anything until I get some expert advice. :facepalm:




Hope someone can help..


----------



## PrivateArea (Oct 2, 2018)

Actually I guess it's not an "Outlook App". It's just the mail app for the ipad. 

I guess the IOS version is 10.3.3 when checking the "About" tab. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm afraid we may not be able to help with revealing or retrieving passwords. It's against forum rules.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Conversely, see: https://www.wikihow.com/Reset-a-Lost-Hotmail-Password


----------

